# Practical Hand Signs for Patrol



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Practical Hand Signs for Patrol*

By George T. Williams

In any tactical situation, communication between officers plays a big part in the safe resolution of the incident. Beyond the need for communicating the essential elements of information to dispatch, officers involved in the incident require information from each other regarding intentions, needs, etc. On any given call, the situation may dictate the need to remain as quiet as possible in order to preserve tactical surprise. 










Throughout history, the need for silent communication has proven itself to be valuable. SWAT teams as well as other specialty teams have incorporated hand signs into their training. As with all things, some have created complicated signing systems amounting to mastering a second language. The proponents of these complicated and extensive signaling systems cite the need for exact communications within the tactical environment in which they operate. While this might be desirable, a complicated system requires constant use. Because officers often don't practice skills unless they are personally interested or required to, these systems are not useful for more than a few months. Generally, the simpler, the better. 
We will look at several simple hand signs that will get you through many tactical situations without having to resort to spoken communication. 

First, some ground rules:

*Signal with your non-gun hand.* Your gun-hand will be busy, so get used to signaling with your support-hand. Shoulder weapons are different-you will likely use your trigger hand to signal. Keep your syntax simple. Syntax is the order of words in a sentence. Sign it the way you would say it For example, if you want to say to me, you watch him, then you would point to me, give the sign for "watch/see/look" and then point to the guy you want me to watch. 

*Keep it simple.* If there is a need to silently give complicated instructions, or receive extensive information, you are probably in the wrong place to be doing this. Retreat to a secure area, exchange the needed information, and continue to solve the problem. 

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/news/1691614-Practical-Hand-Signs-for-Patrol


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

These are my favorite hand signals:


----------

